# Autoglazier wanting visa advice



## Mrbojangles (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi there,
This is my first post. I'm looking after some advice please.
I'm 36 with 18 years experience as an autoglazier, I have an NVQ level diploma in the same field,
Wandering what the likely hood of me getting granted a visa is, temp work visa? If I get a job offer? Or submit an eio, not sure about how many points though, have to get my qualification converted....
Any information welcomed.
Many thanks.


----------



## Mrbojangles (Jun 9, 2013)

NVQ level 2 diploma.
Does anyone know if I'd be likely to get an employer to sponsor? 
Thanks for any advise


----------

